# Fay Wray # 2



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Worked most of the weekend on her...








































































Hope you Like ...
Mcdee


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantastic! Your painting skills are amazing particularly your shading and those eyes, Wow! I only wish I could do flesh tones like that. I'm getting a little bit better but I'm not there yet. Again, amazing!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky dog! I wish I 'worked on Fay Wray most of the weekend'. You are apparently a talented painter. Are you also a cunning ling....too?

Nice work on the damsel McDee :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Sweeeet! Where did you get this? I have her autograph in my collection.On a Kong still.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the Great compliments guys:thumbsup:
This kit was a Dream to work on...
It was sculpted by the Great Joe Laudati...in 1994...
















Same guy that sculpted the other Fay Wray kit I did last Winter...








I just got this new one from a guy over on the Model Citizens Forums

Their going to make a Great Pair:thumbsup:...er...on my shelf I mean...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

bizzarobrian said:


> Sweeeet! Where did you get this? I have her autograph in my collection.On a Kong still.


See...a lovely Pair...








Frankie seems to think so....









Hey Biz I've got Fay Wrays' Autograph too...I met her in 1993 and got her to autogtaph, among other things, My King Kong Model...
















Here's a picture of her and I...when my hair was still brown...








Great Lady :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job, Denis. :thumbsup: But I wouldn't let Kong see the girls hanging out with Franky, he might get jealous.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very, very nice. Wish I had them in my collection.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Cracker beautifully done


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

*Very cool*, McD!!!! Nice work on both kits!! They look great on the shelf. - Denis


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Great work McD!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job on your new Fay Denis. I believe I've already complimented you on the first one and I don't throw compliments around lightly! LOL Fleshtones are perfect. The eyes are amazing, did you paint those or use decals? No fibbing now! And did you do this all with acrylics. I need to pick your secrets so I might manage even half as good a job on my figures. Again, great model to put on the shelf.

Bob K.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The only thing is, in both cases, I think she needs eyeliner and lashes.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words and Super Feedback...and yes this was all done wiyh Acrylic paints Testors and Tamiya...Thanks for the Great compliments on the fleshtones...They can sometimes drive me nuts...I already stripped this one once because I wasn't happy with my results (way too dark) and Fay is very fair skinned...I think this tone came our way better...I wish I had taken pictures...but if I took pictures everytime I screwed up...I doubt PhotoBucket could handle them all 
Cheers Guys:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> The only thing is, in both cases, I think she needs eyeliner and lashes.


That's what my wife said too...Hmmmm need to get the MicroScope out















Denis


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Now once again, what about the eyes? Did you paint them or use decals? They look fantastic. I won't think any less of the model if you did use decals!

Bob K.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

rkoenn said:


> Now once again, what about the eyes? Did you paint them or use decals? They look fantastic. I won't think any less of the model if you did use decals!
> 
> Bob K.


Yep they are decals...Archer...I always sucked at eyes 
Mind you applying these with tweezers and these aging eyes can be frustrating...I guess that's why they give you so many on a sheet 
Denis


----------



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

I agree, very nice job. I'm also interested in how you did the eyes and flesh tones. Did you mix your own flesh tone or is it out of a bottle? (yes I am a newbie) Once more I have to say her eyes are impressive.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't care if the eyes are decals. It is still an amazing piece of art!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys
airman 34...here are the paints I used for this kit...








I try to keep it simple, but I tend to use a lot of washes on my kits...
First I washed and primed the kit:








Then I used a Rattle can of Tamiya Flat Flesh for Fay and amist of RC Brown for Kongs Hand:








The rest is hand brushed...
I used flat white and clear yellow to do her hair, pink, flat white and clear red on her mouth. The eyes are flat white wiyh a little flat flesh mixed in so they aren't to stark and the Archer decals for the iris and pupil (you can see them on the far right) and can be a real b**ch if you don't hold your tongue the right way.
Her shoes and buttons are night purple, the dress is duck egg blue, camisole is flat white (very lightly brushed over the nipple area that had already been painted with rust... The Flesh is a combo of the original first coat of Tamiya Flat Flesh and my shading is just more coats of flat flesh bushed on lightly, for this process I use a darkened room with my Magnifying glass light (on a swing arm) so I can direct the light and note where the shadows would naturally fall 









The Paw is a series of washes in tans and browns with a wash of clear smoke
Cheers
Denis


----------



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

THANK YOU! I really appreciate that you took the time to explain and show how you painted Fay. I do have one more question for you. You said that the eyes are a decal, where can you buy that kind of decals?


----------



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

Never mind, I just reread your post and found the name Archer. I did a search and found the company. My question now is how in the world do you apply something that small!?? I am surprised that you didn't lose the decal in the water.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

They are incredibly small and you have to cut them out precisely as the whole sheet is one decal...never put one in a glass of water...you'll never see it again...Here look...they are tiny...









Here's one I trimmed beside a dime...









I take a drop of water and place it on a white paper...
(I cut one side off the decal, because the eye I'm using this on has the eyelid half closed)









Then wet a toothpick and pick up the decal and place it in the drop for just a second or two... The decal will slide of the backer paper with ease...









Then with the same toothpick lift the decal out of the droplet and position on the eye of your model


















It takes a little practice...watch out for the decal wanting to fold itself in half...if this happens...go back to step #1 
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

How do you do your skintone shading with a brush? I have always had a problem with this particularly with blending. I can do a decent job with an airbrush but would really like to perfect a hand brushing technique.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

dreadnaught726 said:


> How do you do your skintone shading with a brush? I have always had a problem with this particularly with blending. I can do a decent job with an airbrush but would really like to perfect a hand brushing technique.


Well I find that it depends on the brush you use...
For blending Flesh or any pale color I like using Camel or Sable hair brushes...
The bristles themselves are split (like split ends on human hair), a natural occurance...
This enables the paint to flow and lay down better without the brush strokes I find you get from synthetic bristles...
Model Master make some pretty good and inexpensive natural brushes...








The trick is also to lay the coats down lightly...easy does it... and remember to give each coat just a slight rub with a very fine grit damp emery cloth
Mcdee


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestion. I will certainly practice this method. Just so happens I have a bunch of Model Master brushes which are still in the packaging.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW!! Great job!! Is that kit still available?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks 
Sassy Satellites is selling them on ebay...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160620396274&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful job Denis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Your paintwork looks great! The WIP on the Ezy Eyes is spot on too- maybe it'd be a good idea if we took all the techniques and put them in a sticky thread- your demo would be a perfect start...
Really well done mate!

Chris.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Is this kit still available??


----------

